# Flush or hold off



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 17, 2020)

Week 4 of flower on a couple Green crack and white widow plants. I have them in super soil, but did feed them GH nutes week 4 of veg. They've been in flower for 4 weeks and I am seeing yellow tips. I tested the run off, but not sure if my meter is off or not. It shows 343 x 10. That seems extremely high.  I have calibration liquid on the way to make sure my tds meter is right. In the mean time, should I go ahead and flush or just continue to just water without nutes? I've never used super soil before and really not even sure if you can flush it and start back over, especially in week 4 of flower, I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## boo (Nov 17, 2020)

it sounds like they may be asking for nutes...seems you've kept them pretty skinny...a calibrated meter is invaluable...


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2020)

Pics?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 17, 2020)

Here you go. I keep them small, but fine by me because it's all for personal use.


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2020)

Slow your roll there man..  your plants look fine.  What it looks like your seeing is slight leaf tip burn from just a
little over feeding.  when you have good soil with foods in it,  using foods on top of that can be tricky, but done..
the fact you have slight leaf tip burn means your very close.. and remember, each strain is diff...

Your canopy looks perfect,  plants are doing good..  I flush once at transition week,  a light flushing at week 5 so I can run PK 13/14 at week 6 all week...  then last 2wks I flush 3x's running double thru each pot, ex:  3gal, 6gal of water..
your plant will begin showing deficiencies causing leaf color change as the plant begins to steal mobile nutrients within itself beginning with N..

Keep watching your leafs... be sure your feeding macro nutes, they are hard to diagnose def on...  luck


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2020)

I calibrated the ppm meter and ph meter. I was slightly off on ppm about 40 and about .5 off on ph. Why is my run off testing so high?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2020)

Although rare, this indicates that there was some sort of salt buildup at the root zone. This buildup persists for a while, and then slowly dissolves back into the runoff, resulting in a higher PPM. 

The most common salts that are present in the root zone that are not water soluble are calcium-type salts (calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, calcium hydroxide). 

Use a line cleaner (or if you’re at the end of the run and the rinse won’t hit the plants, try dilute muriatic acid) to help remove the salt buildup. 

Copious flushing with water will help too; it’s just slower.









						Testing Your Runoff
					

There are many different jobs in the cannabis industry. Whether you’re growing, processing, selling, or consuming, we all play different parts that are all important. As growers, we really are “scientists” – we are creating products for other people to use. Sometimes we can forget that creation...




					www.elitegardenwholesale.com


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 23, 2020)

Right at a week later and it has gotten worse. I don't know if this one is too far gone now or not. Do you think this is nute burn? The last two watering have only been 6.5 ph'd water.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

You can baby them to harvest....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 23, 2020)

MoNoXiDe said:


> Right at a week later and it has gotten worse. I don't know if this one is too far gone now or not. Do you think this is nute burn? The last two watering have only been 6.5 ph'd water.


Could even be a potassium deficiency. 

Another thing to consider, is when there is rapid transpiration from low humidity or a strong steady breeze on the leaf, the rapid transpiration happens on the leaf margin. Basically, the roots are sweating which is pulling up lots of water from the roots, faster than normal. If the EC or Ph is off in the root zone, that can contribute to burned leaf margins. 

Do you have low humidity or a strong steady wind blowing on the effected areas?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 24, 2020)

That's funny you say that. I just bought a humidifier as my rh was around 15%. I do have a fan blowing on the plants, but this plant is the furthest away from the fan. The humidifier is beside this plant and does give off a cool mist and my RH is now roughly 30%. I thought it may have been the humidifier and turned it off yesterday. 

I guess the bottom line is, no flush because of how far along in flower I am and just let them go?


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 24, 2020)

If it is an 8 week strain, I would likely try to raise humidity to at least 40% and then give the plants a slightly lower nutrient dose for a few feeds. If this continues to spread quickly after doing the above, it may come down to adding straight water and confirming your EC and ppm readouts are within the target ranges.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 24, 2020)

I bought a small humidifier and turned it all the way up to 60% and could only get the tent to read 30% at its highest. Thats the thing too, I fed them GH nutes in week 4 of veg but haven't given them anything since. I've been giving straight water because I thought this was nute burn from me mixing super soil with synthetic.


----------

